# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  |!¤*'~`(( القدس في الثلــوج ))`~'*¤!|

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


* 

**مشاهد لجميلة الجميلات وللبهية سيدة الطهر والقداسة ..*

*مشاهد لتلك العروس وهي ترتدي ثوب الزفاف الأبيض بحلة سحرية وبطلة غير عادية ..*

*أرض البتول وأرض عيسى أرض سليمان وداود أرض يحيى وزكريى عليهم السلام جميعا ..*

*مسرى حبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ومنطلق رحلة المعراج بوابة السماء ومهبط الوحي ولقاء الأنبياء ..*

*جميلتنا في كل عام ترتدي ثوبها الأبيض تنتظر خطابها فمن يأتي لخطبتها وحالها ينادي في الضمائر :*

*ان السفاح يراودني عن نفسي يأتي لمخدعي وهو ثمل ليغرر بي ليغريني ..*

*إن أصبحت عشيقته سيتوجني عاصمة بل سيجعلني عاصمة اسرائيل الأبدية ..*

*ما رأيكم يا من تسكنون الأرض العربية ؟!!*

**

*.................................................. ........*

**

*باب الرحمة والتوبة في السور الشرقي للمسجد الأقصى خلال الثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*منظر لجبل الزيتون وبرج كنيسة الصعود على جبل الزيتون وقد زارها الزائر الأبيض ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*الطريق المؤدي إلى كنيسة الفادي وقد اكتست طرق القدس بالثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*من روائع القدس المصلى القبلي داخل الأقصى يرتدي ثوابا أبيضا براق ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*أسوار القدس العتيقة بثيابها البيضاءّ ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*قبة الصخرة وعليات القدس العتيقة وقد اكتست بالأبيض البراق واغتسلت قبة الصخرة بالثلوج ولمعت في سماء القدس ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*قبة الصخرة من أحد أسطح أسواق القدس من الغرب وقد تزينت المدينة بالثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*من خارج باب داود في القدس على جبل صهيون وأجمل منظر للمدينة بثلوجها ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*أسوار القدس العتيقة تقف فوق البساط الأبيض ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*تلة المغاربة والجسر التهويدي فوقها وقد نهشتها أيدي الغدر الصهيونية ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*كنائس القدس العتيقة تتزين بثوبها الأبيض وبرج كنيسة الفادي يعانق سماء المدينة بأكثر من 30 متر ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*مدينة القدس العتيقة ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*كنيسة الفادي من سقف أحد أسواق القدس ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*من أجمل المنارات (( مئذنة الغوانمة )) أحد مأذن الأقصى وهي تتلقف الثلوج أثناء تساقطها ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*بوابة دمشق ( باب العمود ) ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*شوارع القدس مثقلة بالثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*قبة المصلى القبلي ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*من على أسوار القدس وهي تحمل الثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*حائط البراق وساحة البراق وقد اكتست بثوبها الأبيض ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*أسوار القدس العتيقة وقلعة القدس خلال الثلوج ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

**

*برج في سور القدس العتيقة تزينه الثلوج البيضاء ،،*

*.................................................. ........*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]انشودة أُهديها الى القدس .... ومحبي القدس ارجو ان تنال إعجابكم  :Smile: 


[RAMS]http://www.alaqsa-online.com/anasheed/alquds/yallama3i/02%20-%20Track%202.ra[/RAMS][/align]

----------


## دليلة

والاقصى النا من الاول لا مبعد تحتو ولاهيكل 

يسلموووووووووو والله لا يحرم مسلم من زيارته 

انشودة  تجنن يسلمو هدوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

صور رائعة جدا للقدس الحبيبة 
ما أجملها من ثلوج تغسل هذه الأرض من الصهاينة 
هدوء عاصف
مشكور على المواضيع الرائعة
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

